# Xbox 360 TV compatibility issue..



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2011)

So, we have a new Xbox 360 and a fairly new Technica (Tesco) flatscreen TV. The Xbox games are demanding PAL-50 or 60 I am no sure but apparently the TV cannot deliver. 

But the TV was only bought a year or two ago and it's HD ready and all... 

Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2011)

The TV won't be less than 50mhz. Something funny is going on. 

Does the Xbox display ok until games demand pal-50 or 60? If so, go to settings and play around there until it works.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2011)

Kid was playing Halo fine before Xmas but said the display was less than perfect. Today he tried some new games and they seemed to demand PAL-60 which he said the TV could not do. 

In the mode he said it would work, text was hard to read onscreen .. 

I agree with you ChrisFilter, I think something funny is going on. I very much doubt the TV can be the issue.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2011)

i refuse to belive you can buy a tv that can't handle 60hz. N64 was demanding that, its hardly a new standard.


dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2011)

How is it connected....hdmi?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> How is it connected....hdmi?


 
What he said.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2011)

cybershot said:


> What he said.


 
If it is connected via hdmi is that wrong? 

I saw in the manual earlier that you should not connect with both modes at the same time, so there is an alternative.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2011)

That's how it should be, wondered if you was using the standard cables that come with it instead.

Is there another HDMI port on the TV? Might be worth trying that.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 4, 2011)

weltweit said:


> If it is connected via hdmi is that wrong?
> 
> I saw in the manual earlier that you should not connect with both modes at the same time, so there is an alternative.


 
Its impossible, the SD connector covers the HDMI port.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 5, 2011)

Ideally the xbox should be connected with just a single hdmi cable that looks somethinglike this...







Although other connecters, like VGA or Component will give a fantastic HD picture


----------



## The Groke (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you still see the XBox menus fine?

What happens exactly when you launch the games that don't work?

Have you tried lowering the Graphics settings to 720p (or lower!) in the XBox display settings?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Can you still see the XBox menus fine?
> 
> What happens exactly when you launch the games that don't work?
> 
> Have you tried lowering the Graphics settings to 720p (or lower!) in the XBox display settings?



Good point, I doubt the TV supports 1080p, so setting it 720p may be answer.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your suggestions ... I will talk them through with sprog and hope one works.... 

Really appreciate your advice


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Can you still see the XBox menus fine?
> 
> What happens exactly when you launch the games that don't work?
> 
> Have you tried lowering the Graphics settings to 720p (or lower!) in the XBox display settings?


 
We can still see the menus but when we have failed to select PAL-60 some of the text becomes blurry.

The games do work, they just don't have visual quality, the image is degraded somehow. 

haven't tried tweaking the graphics settings, might try that thanks.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ideally the xbox should be connected with just a single hdmi cable that looks somethinglike this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



getting a 1080i picture with a basic xbox component cable on an old jvc lcd... meself


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2011)

We just tried the Xbox on my TV and it all works fine. No problems selecting PAL-60 and well. it all works. 

It does not have an hdmi cable, none came with it. 

Instead it has a cable that branches into three colored connectors and which we have plugged into a scart (I think) connector and plugged into the TV. 

A mystery why it did not work on the other Tv. Will have more of a play on Sunday night.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2011)

A HDMI cable will probably solve it all on the other TV. You don't need any special sort of HDMI cable, just grab a cheap tesco own brand one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2011)

weltweit said:


> We just tried the Xbox on my TV and it all works fine. No problems selecting PAL-60 and well. it all works.
> 
> It does not have an hdmi cable, none came with it.
> 
> ...


 
That is a composite cable and will give you crap picture quality compared to a £5 hdmi cable.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 8, 2011)

cybershot said:


> A HDMI cable will probably solve it all on the other TV. You don't need any special sort of HDMI cable, just grab a cheap tesco own brand one.


 


mwgdrwg said:


> That is a composite cable and will give you crap picture quality compared to a £5 hdmi cable.


 
Oh, ok.. But I don't understand why one was not supplied with it.. 

So, you think both TVs will have hdmi female connectors?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2011)

They don't supply them with them, and never have. Probably because the original Xbox360 didn't actually support HDMI.

Yeah, all devices have female ports and the leads are male. Very similar connection wise to USB. You should be able to pick one up from your Tesco store if they sell TVs, I brought a lead from there recently, think it was £7ish. They also have expensive ones, but don't get fooled by that.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, I will get a Tesco hdmi cable in the morning. 

crosses fingers


----------



## sim667 (Jan 11, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Thanks, I will get a Tesco hdmi cable in the morning.
> 
> crosses fingers


 
Failing that wilkinsons do 3m ones for £20


----------



## cybershot (Jan 11, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Failing that wilkinsons do 3m ones for £20


 
£20!!!! Jesus.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2011)

I got one from GAME for a tenner.


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 12, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Failing that wilkinsons do 3m ones for £20


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for all the tips folks 

and for the benefit of anyone with a similar problem coming across this thread via google at some point in the future. 

I bought a 2m HDMI cable from Tesco for £7.50 and the XBox 360 now works fine with the Tesco Technica Tv...  

I am hoping that it may even result in a better picture on my own Tv. To be discovered on Friday.


----------

